# Goodwood FoS - Sunday



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Few of the shots I grabbed on Sunday


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-7.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-17.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-24.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-28.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-33.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-38.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-39.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-41.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-45.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-46.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2011-50.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Complete set here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/driveandshine/sets/72157627112481562/


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning shots, dome serious skill keeping the cars in such perfect focus.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I think the 959 is my favourite


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely shots mate:thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Cracking set some lovely panning going on there..


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> I think the 959 is my favourite


*throws on anorak* 961 :thumb: Its the racey car version *takes off anorak*

Some sweet shots there! My panning shots were crap  Lens just isn't good enough for it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice shots mate, like the Porsche 906.:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Really nice.

Very Nice of Ken Block to turn the car to face you too.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Eddy said:


> Stunning shots, dome serious skill keeping the cars in such perfect focus.


His skill was actually aided by some beer, a very acceptable lunch and a fine cigar for afters......... Bryan has long held the opinion that whisky is "natures VR" and is sticking to that:lol::lol:


----------

